# Melting lead... Suggestions?



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I got an out right no from my parents when I asked them if I could cast lead in the kitchen. Outdoors it is.








I only have a budget of £30, but I need a camping stove capable of melting lead. There are lots of cheap stoves on amazon, but I'm not sure if they'll work. All the special lead melting pots are too expensive.
Does anyone have any advice? My budget may be able to be increased in a week or two, but I'd rather try and keep it at £30.

PandaMan

P.S. If anyone wants to make me an offer, feel free.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure what is available in your area. Colman makes a single burner propane stove that is pretty inexpensive and should do the trick:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=871709&findingMethod=rr

Coleman also used to make a white gas single burner stove that worked well ... but all I found on a quick search was a dual fuel model that was pretty expensive. Stay away from the really compact "grasshopper" style stoves made for ultra-light backpackers ... they do not produce enough heat.

An old style kerosene blow torch would do the job, if you can find one second hand:










In any case, if you are working outdoors, make a good windbreak for your stove ... use some sheet metal propped up around the sides to keep the heat where you want it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice







. Do you think this one is any good? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coleman-Perfecflow-Single-Burner-Stove/dp/B0030BGA5K/ref=sr_1_10?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1319662372&sr=1-10


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I can't be certain, but it looks to be the same as the one I pointed you to above. You are probably not going to find anything cheaper new. But I urge you to check out second hand stores. I OFTEN see older stoves made for white gas for sale for just a few dollars. Everyone wants the propane stoves these days. But those old gasoline stoves work very well. You just have to use unleaded gasoline and pump them up to pressurize them. Once they get going, they burn HOT. My dad left a large cast iron skillet on one when fishing ... the skillet got red hot and then cracked! They can be a bit stinky, but you do not care ... you will be using it outside.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I can't be certain, but it looks to be the same as the one I pointed you to above. You are probably not going to find anything cheaper new. But I urge you to check out second hand stores. I OFTEN see older stoves made for white gas for sale for just a few dollars. Everyone wants the propane stoves these days. But those old gasoline stoves work very well. You just have to use unleaded gasoline and pump them up to pressurize them. Once they get going, they burn HOT. My dad left a large cast iron skillet on one when fishing ... the skillet got red hot and then cracked! They can be a bit stinky, but you do not care ... you will be using it outside.

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]

There doesn't seem to be such a thing as a second hand shop around where I live. I will more than likely stick with the propane one.
You're right, they do look very similar - just different stabilisers at the bottom.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I use a small cast iron frying pan ( $2.00 at a swap meet) to melt in. Be careful of the fumes and the hot lead.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

*PandaMan, Can you have an open fire outside? If so, melt your lead in the cheapest container you can find. When I was alot younger, I used a spent propane cylinder (from a burnz-o-matic torch) with the top sawed off over an open fire to melt lead. Worked good. And by all means, be extra careful when dealing with hot lead. It is NOT very forgiving of mistakes!!*


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

you should always cast lead either outside or in a room with a window open and a fan blowing. I have melted lead on an old coleman stove (white gas) like charles mentioned. I also agree with charles that the old stoves that burn white gas or unleaded are way better than the propane canisters, just my 2 cents worth.


----------

